# GPTS Required Readings



## zsmcd (May 24, 2016)

Considering the amount of time spent reading in seminary, I always find it interesting to see what the required readings are. I can't seem to find a link with required readings for the classes at GPTS. Anyone a current student that can speak to this?


----------



## jd.morrison (May 24, 2016)

Watching

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 24, 2016)

Try this page http://astore.amazon.com/greenvpresbyt-20?_encoding=UTF8&node=118 and click further on (and within) the links to the right side for specific course-associated texts.

You won't find something comprehensive (curriculum all at a glance) but it's something. I can tell you what used to be the case in Systematics classes: we were given a listing of various orthodox authors on the _Loci_ and _Quaestiones,_ and each student was required to bring a fresh 3-5pg paper to each class meeting with an analysis of his reading treating how one author expounded the topic at hand.


----------



## zsmcd (May 24, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Try this page http://astore.amazon.com/greenvpresbyt-20?_encoding=UTF8&node=118 and click further on (and within) the links to the right side for specific course-associated texts.
> 
> You won't find something comprehensive (curriculum all at a glance) but it's something. I can tell you what used to be the case in Systematics classes: we were given a listing of various orthodox authors on the _Loci_ and _Quaestiones,_ and each student was required to bring a fresh 3-5pg paper to each class meeting with an analysis of his reading treating how one author expounded the topic at hand.



That is exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Andres (May 24, 2016)

Here are the booklists for RPTS.


----------

